# Le son s'affiche tout seul, embêtant...



## Nicolarts (1 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai eu iPad du premier génération et puis iPad Mini du premier génération. L'aujourd'hui, j'ai un iPad Air du premier génération. 

Mes deux iPad précédent, je n'ai jamais eu des soucis. Tout va très bien... Mais depuis je suis passé iOS 9 sur mon iPad Air, j'ai toujours le problème : 

L’affichage de son s'affiche *TOUT SEUL *à chaque 2 min pour montrer le son ou silence. Si même, je suis sourd et le public dans le train, on me regarde bizarrement à cause de ça. 

Je viens passer la version iOS 9.0.2 et je verrai si ça continue le même problème ou pas. 

ça arrive le même problème que vous, les utilisateurs iPad Air ?

Merci


----------



## Nicolarts (2 Octobre 2015)

UP


----------

